# wie kann man die automatische erstellte Ordner von Eclipse in D Drive ziehen?



## Arita (15. Jun 2021)

wie gesagt, der Speicher von C drive ist relative sehr wenig, und ich habe gesehen es gibt ein Ordner von eclipse im C Drive und wollte es in einen anderen ziehen. wenn ich es einfach es rausziehe, taucht einen Fehler bei Eclipse, kennt vielleicht jemand wie man es machen kann? vielen dank!


----------



## Blender3D (16. Jun 2021)

https://stackoverflow.com/questions/15165135/moving-eclipse-workspace-from-to-new-directory
Frage  wurde dort gestellt


----------



## Barista (16. Jun 2021)

Arita hat gesagt.:


> ich habe gesehen es gibt ein Ordner von eclipse im C Drive


Handelt es sich um den Ordner `C:\Programme\eclipse`?

Wie hast Du Eclipse installiert?

Handelt es sich um einen Workspace?


----------

